# Pellet suggestion



## apohunter (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my AMNPS and it came with hickory, cherry, oak and maple. I want to smoke tomorrow... Which one or combination of 2 should I use? All suggestions welcome.... Thanks......KC


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 16, 2013)

What are you going to smoke?


----------



## apohunter (Feb 16, 2013)

..going to smoke some cheese. All different types, Colby, cheddar, pepper jack.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 17, 2013)

For cheese I usually do either just hickory, or just oak, or a combo if oak, cherry, and maple. Good luck, and don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 17, 2013)

I would run oak perhaps mixed with a little of either the cherry or maple.  Depending on the cheese, hickory can be a little strong.


----------

